# young Cockatiel hissing ?!



## boltonuk2013

hello , we have had our cockatiel for 2 days , it
was pulled from its nest at 6 weeks at the
breeders house and we think it's between 14 - 17
weeks old .
at 6 weeks I don't think the breeder would have
to hand wean the bird so I don't think it's the
tamest of birds ,
he/she will step up from a parrot stand or
anywhere and likes to nibble your hair , the bird
only lets you stroke it while it's running up to
your shoulder , how
can I get it to stay in one place while stroking?
also it hisses when in its cage and you approach
it and hisses when you put your hand in although
eventually you can get him out. how can I
overcome this hissing and running away in the
cage ? he doesn't bite .
I'm currently learning him to give paw like a dog
which he's picking up , is it too much to early?
and he had his wings clipped when we got him so wondering if that's why he won't come to us and waits till we get him .
thank you in advance for any help or your story's.


----------



## blueybluesky

It could possibly be to early, are you taking him out the cage or letting him come out on his own? maybe you should start by just spending some time near his cage each day talking to him and gain his trust a bit more, it's better when you allow them to come out on their own and in their own time. I've started to do that with dusty because he does the same hissing when I come near the cage and wont come out on his own. It'll just take some time and patience.

Good Luck


----------



## boltonuk2013

he sort of comes out on his but he'll stay on the open top perch , and not fly off like other birds will fly off to you or were they wanna go he just stays there.
when he steps up and you get him on you he's fine , I wonder if he's cage territorial ? 
I'm gunna let his flight feathers grow back see if that helps . 
do you find there more unwilling till afternoon ?


----------



## Binca

Well from what I understand, most cockatiels hiss when they feel threatened, so possibly you do just need to spend more time with/near him to get to know each other. Try sitting next to the cage to eat a meal each day, my cockatiel loves that! Just watch your dinner plate if you leave the cage door open! 

In saying that, Pip learnt to copy the cat hissing, and she hisses at anythign even slightly out of routine, so he will sometimes sit there hissing more just because he can than for any other reason.


----------



## eduardo

It's way to early to expect anything more from your bird. He has been in your home for only two days. Try not to judge him and predict "what kind of bird" he will turn out to be. Instead, focus on learning about the clues he gives you, observe his behaviors and give him treats. For now, it's a success if he wants to step up and sit on your shoulder.
If he likes millet, reward him for stepping up with a chunk.
Hissing is not a sign of a "wild" or non tame bird only. Any tiel will hiss when threatened. Your little guy is settling in and trying to figure out where he is. A relationship takes time.


----------



## scootergirl762

I agree - too early. I don't know that you can make a bird sit still if they don't want to, but he may sit still more as he becomes more at ease and trusts you. It's important that you go at his pace - it's a very young bird, it seems to like you if it's preening your hair.. Some birds like to be pet, some don't - so don't and then they don't and vice versa. Patience is key here. Let the bird settle in. Spend as much time with it as you can. Keep the cage door open when your around to let him come out and discover his new world. Talk or read to him. Move slowly. He may not fly because he's young and his wings are clipped so he might not have too much experience right now flying - it's probably a good thing that he's not trying to if he doesn't feel sure. They hiss when they want you to back off and stop what you're doing, so back off and approach more slowly. Good luck!


----------



## Finley13

I agree that he is still getting used to you and his new environment for sure. I would also just like to add, my guy hisses almost as a tantrum. If you ask him to step up and he doesn't want to, he will occasionally hiss and makes a noise that is basically like a little kid saying "but I don't want to!" My baby fully trusts me and we have a very close bond already, so I just wanted to add in that it is normal for them to hiss and even the most bonded, hand tamed tiels do it from time to time. For me, since I know Finley's hissing is rebellious, I make sure that I still get him to do what I asked, even if it takes a different approach, but so he does not associate hissing and tantrums as getting what he wants. HOWEVER, in your situation, I think your bird is maybe just asking you to take it slower and give him a chance to get used to the new life he has started with you


----------



## boltonuk2013

yes I think your wright , he does hiss on the odd occasion when you want him to step up and I do make sure I still get him to step up in the same movement. 
he has started to hiss a lot less now , even tho it's only been a day extra . he lets me lift his wings out aswell because I wanted to check how far they've been clipped and he didn't bother to much about that.
still runs off to your shoulder tho when being stroked but I'm guessing he will calm down with that with time.
I know he's a good bird tho I've had other birds which were much more difficult , ringnecks etc . but when the ringneck hissed u was definitely in trouble ouch lol !
do cockatiels have the bluffing stage like ringnecks , where they get a bit more feisty as they mature ? and do they change as they grow from 17 weeks to like after a year old when they have the adult plumage , ( do they change tempermant ?


----------

